# Pellets selber machen?



## Fischerjung (2. September 2007)

Hi,

habe gestern einen Angelkollegen am Rhein in Mondorf beobachtet.

Ich dachte mir so, der hat aber heute viel Erfolg. Fast jeder Auswurf war ein Biss, meistens mit Brassen drann.

Hatte ihn dann mal gefragt was er für Köder nehmen würde, worauf er nur meinte, selbstgemachte Pellets, aber das Rezept würd er mir nicht verraten.

Jetzt war meine Überlegung, ob man nicht Pellets aus dem Grundfutter herstellen kann und die 1-2 cm über dem Boden anbieten soll.

Hat sowas schon jemand ausprobiert?

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: Pellets selber machen?*

Nein aber Pellets kannst du dir ganz easy selber machen!

Einfach deinen Mix wie Beim Boilies machen in kleine Pellet artige Formen schnippeln und dann wie beim Boilie kochen -fertig!
Würde aber doch zu ganz einfachen mini Boilies greifen so um 6-12mm!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Fischerjung (2. September 2007)

*AW: Pellets selber machen?*

Hi,

ich glaube ich habe mich heute Morgen etwas komisch ausgedrückt.

Ich nehme von Angelsport Ofenloch die Rhein 2010 als Grundfutter.

Also Grundfutter zum Anfüttern und aus der selben Mischung auch ein paar Boilies herstellen und als Köder benutzen.

Die Boilies oder Pellets dann halt 1-2 cm über dem Boden anbieten.

Frag mich halt ob das überhaupt funktionieren würde.

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: Pellets selber machen?*

Warum nicht?
Dann mix doch einfach ein bisschen Hartweizengrieß und Maismehl darunter und fertig!

z.B

50% Dein Grundfutter
30% Hartweizen Grieß
20% Maismehl

mfg Marvin


----------



## Clouserfan (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pellets selber machen?*

Eier drann wegen der Bindung!
Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren.
Petri!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pellets selber machen?*

Wie bei Boilies ebend!

mfg Marvin


----------

